# Wolny bluetooth

## kermu

Przeglądanie zasobów (podmontowanie tel. jako pamieci masowej) oraz transfer plików w Nokii E51 odbywa się bardzo wolno.

Transfery nie przekraczają 10 kB/s

lsusb:

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

epm -aq |grep -i bluez:

bluez-gnome-1.8

bluez-4.66-r1

epm -aq |grep -i obex

obexftp-0.23-r1

obex-data-server-0.4.5

obexfs-0.11

openobex-1.5

kernel: 2.6.33-gentoo

gnome: 2.26.0

Gdzie szukać przyczyny ?

Czy trzeba wymusić na sztywno inny kanał radiowy ?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

Krzysztof

----------

## tomk

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to Polskie forum (Polish).

----------

## ender74

 *kermu wrote:*   

> Przeglądanie zasobów (podmontowanie tel. jako pamieci masowej) oraz transfer plików w Nokii E51 odbywa się bardzo wolno.
> 
> Transfery nie przekraczają 10 kB/s

 

Prawdopodobnie Twój Bluetooth dongle jest w wersji 1.1 której maksymalna przepustowość to 124 kb/s.

----------

